# Purebred?



## tialovesipo (3 mo ago)

I am trying to get her registered with CKC so that she can participate in trial and possibly be bred. 22 inches and 50 lbs.


----------



## ODA564 (Jun 23, 2021)

A DNA test is the only way, absent a pedigree.

She's a good looking dog. On the low side of the breed norm, but in the norms.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Do you have her pedigree? 
Without a DNA test it’s impossible to be sure. Mixed breeds can sometimes look indistinguishable from a purebred.

As for breeding, you’ll be hard pressed to find much support for breeding a dog if you don’t have at minimum a pedigree. It’s great you are planning on titling. But without a pedigree, you can’t know what dogs are behind her: what temperaments they had, physical characteristics, what temperaments did their offspring produce, etc.

If you do have a pedigree, I’d wonder why you are questioning it.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Wunderwhy6 said:


> Do you have her pedigree?
> Without a DNA test it’s impossible to be sure. Mixed breeds can sometimes look indistinguishable from a purebred.
> 
> As for breeding, you’ll be hard pressed to find much support for breeding a dog if you don’t have at minimum a pedigree. It’s great you are planning on titling. But without a pedigree, you can’t know what dogs are behind her: what temperaments they had, physical characteristics, what temperaments did their offspring produce, etc.
> ...


It looks like the dog is not registered at all. I'm not sure if OP can register the dog in the first place, DNA test or not. Wouldn't the parents of his dog need to be registered as well? Even with papered BYBs, I remember my friends would get their papers.


----------



## ODA564 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hopps said:


> It looks like the dog is not registered at all. I'm not sure if OP can register the dog in the first place, DNA test or not. Wouldn't the parents of his dog need to be registered as well? Even with papered BYBs, I remember my friends would get their papers.


The Continental Kennel Club has an option called Picture and Witness for purebred dogs with no pedigree. PAW Registration

Which doesn't mention DNA testing, but that could be the basis of the witness part.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

No one can tell just by looking. A DNA test is the only way and worth the $150 (US) to know the dogs breed makeup and genetic health risks. It is really irresponsible to breed a dog with genetic defects and should never be done. I have a girl who is 100% German shepherd with no genetic markers for many of the genetic diseases GS's are susceptible to and I still would not breed her because she is prone to hysteria whenever things don't go her way. So I would not breed a dog with emotional instability either. There is a lot to consider before breeding, other wise you are just supplying shelters with unwanted dogs.


----------



## tialovesipo (3 mo ago)

ODA564 said:


> The Continental Kennel Club has an option called Picture and Witness for purebred dogs with no pedigree. PAW Registration
> 
> Which doesn't mention DNA testing, but that could be the basis of the witness part.


Yes, I am trying to get her registered through PAW, but i just want to know if she looks like she has a chance of getting accepted. This is mostly just for trial now right now because I doubt she can get her BH VT and so on without being registered. Her parents looked like full german shepherds as well but its clear they werent registerd with anything, as we didnt get any papers when I got her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hard love here....Go enjoy your dog. Train and title her as far as you can. She will be special just because she's your first. LEARN about the breed and what should and shouldn't be bred. Find a mentor. But please do not breed this girl.

So first...if you do not have an AKC pedigree then she should not be bred. Full Stop. Continental Kennel Club is NOT a reputable registry. The only accepted registry in the U.S. is AKC.

Second, while she looks purebred, she also looks poorly bred. Her conformation is not good and her color is washed out. She looks like a typical backyard bred dog.

Your user name is "lovesipo" and you want to get a BH on her? A BH is not a breedable "title". It's not a title at all. It's a test to determine if they have the temperament to continue on to title. IGP1 is the minimum title to breed under SV standards.

Second, does she have the drives to title? There are well bred, pedigreed, working .lines that do not. So be honest with yourself about her whole picture. I've washed two well bred dogs that have done well in IPO from breeding because there are aspects I don't like whether it's health, drives or temperament.

Can you title her in IPO? At any point, you can enter her as a mixed breed and enter a trial, which is what you will have to do anyways because it's not an AKC registry.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ODA564 said:


> The Continental Kennel Club has an option called Picture and Witness for purebred dogs with no pedigree. PAW Registration
> 
> Which doesn't mention DNA testing, but that could be the basis of the witness part.



AKC is the ONLY recognized registry in the United States.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Please don’t breed a pet. Learn more about the breed, pedigrees, genetics and breeding in the U.S. before adding an unknown to the gene pool. If you want to learn how to breed, find a good breeder and learn from that person. I can guarantee if you still want to breed after you are informed about it, you will want to use a different dog. People mistakenly think if they breed a dog they love they will get puppies exactly like the mom. It’s not going to happen.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> AKC is the ONLY recognized registry in the United States.


Looking at the flag indicates he is in the Netherlands. 

Not that all the advice is not relative otherwise.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

The Canadian Kennel Club and the AKC will allow you to get a PERFORMANCE registration on your dog, so you can compete in working trials. It does not allow you to show in conformation or breed and register offspring. I did this with one of my dogs, and I think it's a great idea. If that's what you are planning, and your dog shows it had the right temperament for IPO (now IPG) by all means, go ahead. But do NOT breed this dog. I am not 100% sure she is even purebred.

Edit: IPG only recognizes pedigreed dogs. If you compete, your dog will be listed as a 'mixed breed'. But that's fine - I've seen many dogs trialing at the club level that were 'mixed breeds'.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miika's Mom said:


> Looking at the flag indicates he is in the Netherlands.
> 
> Not that all the advice is not relative otherwise.


Regardless - it there is not a pedigree from the country's official registry then the dog will need to be entered as a mixed breed if that country allows it to enter in competition. So fill in whatever official registry you want in place of AKC.

Pedigree matters....you don't get to be the King of England because you took a DNA test and look like Charles. His pedigree put him there.


----------



## tialovesipo (3 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> Hard love here....Go enjoy your dog. Train and title her as far as you can. She will be special just because she's your first. LEARN about the breed and what should and shouldn't be bred. Find a mentor. But please do not breed this girl.
> 
> So first...if you do not have an AKC pedigree then she should not be bred. Full Stop. Continental Kennel Club is NOT a reputable registry. The only accepted registry in the U.S. is AKC.
> 
> ...


 I figured she was a backyard bred because of the low price we got her for as well as the website we got her on. A BH is our goal at the moment as we need it to continue on to IGP 1. We go over the Bh routine a lot as well as practicing our retrieves because i bought a hurdle. And yes, she's got a nice drive. She's quick learner, athletic, good engagement. We have only been working on obedience & tracking but I think she would enjoy bite work from the way she acts/ plays. She has a great temperament to me, super friendly dog. And the USCA does not accept CKC registrations? If not then I might have to try PAL in AKC.


----------



## tialovesipo (3 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> Please don’t breed a pet. Learn more about the breed, pedigrees, genetics and breeding in the U.S. before adding an unknown to the gene pool. If you want to learn how to breed, find a good breeder and learn from that person. I can guarantee if you still want to breed after you are informed about it, you will want to use a different dog. People mistakenly think if they breed a dog they love they will get puppies exactly like the mom. It’s not going to happen.


I do want to breed working line German Shepherds when I'm older, and thought I could get practice now by breeding the one I have right now. But you're right, it's probably now the time yet...


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

tialovesipo said:


> And the USCA does not accept CKC registrations?


IF you are talking Continental Kennel Club, no. CANADIAN Kennel Club, yes. Two totally different organizations. The Canadian Kennel Club has the same registration rules as the AKC, which is why they are accepted and the other club is not.


----------



## tialovesipo (3 mo ago)

Sunsilver said:


> IF you are talking Continental Kennel Club, no. CANADIAN Kennel Club, yes. Two totally different organizations. The Canadian Kennel Club has the same registration rules as the AKC, which is why they are accepted and the other club is not.


I want my dog to be able to participate in the upcoming December or February USCA trials near me. So where do I even get stared with this?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

tialovesipo said:


> I want my dog to be able to participate in the upcoming December or February USCA trials near me. So where do I even get stared with this?


As far as competing in schutzhund, the pedigree doesn’t matter. There’s 3 national events you lose out on. Join the organization of your choice and get a scorebook. Then you can trial. As for breeding, you don’t need to practice now. Just focus on learning. Once you ready to breed, I’m sure you will have a support network to help you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

tialovesipo said:


> I figured she was a backyard bred because of the low price we got her for as well as the website we got her on. A BH is our goal at the moment as we need it to continue on to IGP 1. We go over the Bh routine a lot as well as practicing our retrieves because i bought a hurdle. And yes, she's got a nice drive. She's quick learner, athletic, good engagement. We have only been working on obedience & tracking but I think she would enjoy bite work from the way she acts/ plays. She has a great temperament to me, super friendly dog. And the USCA does not accept CKC registrations? If not then I might have to try PAL in AKC.


The USCA accepts mixed breeds for trial. You don't need ANY registration. It's a waste of your time and money. 

The Continental Kennel Club is not a legitimate registry. The dogs must be AKC in the U.S. So no, they are not going to accept it. When I say AKC, they must be a pedigreed. There is no way for you to get an AKC registration on this dog. A PAL is for mixed breeds to participate in AKC events. You send in a picture of the dog and proof of spay/neuter, if it looks purebred they give you a PAL registration so you can then enter AKC agility, obedience, rally...anything except conformation.

Where are you located at? There is a list of clubs on the USCA site.




__





Loading…






www.germanshepherddog.com





First you find a club. Then you join the USCA as a member and you get her a scorebook. It's that simple. She would be entered as a "mixed breed". You would still be able to participate in the WDC, which is an all-breed national and regional event. But you can not enter the GSD Nationals or any conformation show.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Canine Partners is the mixed breed option for an AKC registration number to compete. PAL (Purebred Alternative Listing) is for purebred dogs without papers. Each have specific requirements. Canine Partner requires dog to be altered.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry..Correct. PAL is not mixed breed. I had a dog with a PAL registration to enter in AKC events. You are required to spay/neuter. You send in a picture of the dog and they determine if it looks purebred. The mixed breed option for registering came after the PAL. I don't know anything about that. But regardless, those registrations are only relevant for AKC events, not USCA. You just get a scorebook and note your dog as a mixed breed. You don't need to spend time or money getting any registration.


----------



## misfitz616 (Jan 10, 2022)

Jax08 said:


> AKC is the ONLY recognized registry in the United States.


UKC is also legitimate.




__





Home | United Kennel Club (UKC)


United Kennel Club (UKC) is an international dog registry celebrating bonds, rewarding ability, and preserving the value of a pedigree.




www.ukcdogs.com


----------



## Cjhodgson66 (Nov 15, 2014)

I hate to say it, but please don’t breed. Leave that to reputable breeders that know what they are doing as far as temperament and health. I fell victim to two bad “breeders” and my dogs lived a short life riddled with problems. A lot of people can deal with it and give them up. Our rescues are full and all dogs deserve good homes. You have no control over what happens to them once they leave. Just my thoughts


----------

